# [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick



## DerKabelbinder (21. Februar 2016)

*[Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Vor rund einem halben Jahr sorgte Corsair mit der Veröffentlichung seiner überarbeiteten RM-Netzteile für frischen Wind in der bisweilen stark umstrittenen Mittelklassenserie.
Der Nachzügler, der sich nun mit dem Suffix „i“ betiteln darf, nimmt sich dabei einiger technischer Unannehmlichkeiten seines Vorgängers an und erweitert seine Ausstattung obendrein um eine weitreichendere Integration in die hauseigene Link-Software. Was die aufpolierte Version zu bieten hat, klärt der folgende (subjektive) Erfahrungsbericht.​ 
*
Inhalt:
*​1. Spezifikationen
2. Verpackung und Lieferumfang
3. Exterieur
4. Belüftung und Lautstärke
5. Software
6. Resümee​
*1.) Spezifikationen:*



*Leistung*
:|650W
*Effizienz:*
|80+ Gold
*Gewicht:*
|1,67kg
*Abmessungen:*
|150mm x 86mm x 160mm (B/H/T) 
*Garantie:*
| 7 Jahre
*MTBF:*
|100.000 Stunden
*Belüftung:*
| semi-passiv, 1x 135mm (FDB-gelagtert)
*Verkabelung:*
|vollmodular
*Sonstiges:*
| Schnittstelle zu Corsair-Link, Zero-RPM-Modus
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​

* 2.) Verpackung und Lieferumfang:*

Das RMi kommt in einem ansehnlich gestalteten Karton, auf dem erwartungsgemäß sämtliche relevanten Spezifikationen und Merkmale des Netzeils verzeichnet sind.
Dahinter verbirgt sich zunächst eine schlichte Umverpackung mit aufgedrucktem Firmenlogo.

​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​
An Zubehör liefert Corsair neben dem obligatorischen Benutzerhandbuch, einem Garantiehäftchen, einem Kaltgerätekabel und ein paar Montageschrauben auch noch einige Kabelbinder sowie einen kleinen Aufkleber.
Netzteil und Anschlusskabel befinden sich nochmal zusätzlich in einem schwarzen Sotffbeutel beziehungsweise einer handlichen Tasche mit Klettverschluss.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​Die mitgelieferten Kabel decken die gängigsten Bedürfnisse ab und überzeugen vorallem durch eine saubere Verarbeitung und eine vollständig in schwarz gehaltene Optik. Als besonders angenehm bei der Verlegung im Gehäuse erweisen sich insbesondere die filigraneren Flachbandkabel, welche sich auch unter schwierigeren Bedingungen komplikationsfrei verteilen lassen.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
​Sehr positiv fällt auch die durchdachte Aufteilung der einzelnen Kabel auf.
Während die meisten Hersteller nach wie vor auf einzelne PCIe-Stränge setzen, liefert Corsair beispielsweise ein praktisches 2-in-1 Kabel, welches sich erst am Ende aufteilt und somit unnötiges Gewirr vermeidet. Außerdem können die zusätzlichen vier Pin seitens des ATX-Kabels per Push-Pin am Stecker fixiert werden, was insbesondere in kleineren Gehäusen zu einer frustfreien Montage beitragen dürfte.  ​





* 3.) Exterieur:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​Äußerlich hinterlässt das RMi einen durchweg wertigen Eindruck. Die einzelnenen Komponenten des Gehäuses wurden sauber verarbeitet und ohne sichtbare Mängel miteinander arretiert.
Dank der monochromen Farbgebung und dem minimalistischen Design dürfte sich das Netzteil auch in allerlei farblichen Umgebungen willkommen heißen.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auf der Rückseite finden sich neben den üblichen Ausgängen zwei Schnittstellen für die softwareseitige Verknüpfung mit Corsair Link. Der obere Anschluss dient hierbei der Integration über andere Geräte Corsairs, wie etwa einer Commander Mini oder Lighting Node. Ohne diese kann das RMi jedoch auch per einfachem USB-Kabel an einen internen 2.0-Header angeschlossen werden.
Unterhalb dessen befindet sich noch ein "FAN TEST"-Schalter, der den verbauten Lüfter kurzzeitig mit Strom versorgt und somit seine Funktionstüchtigkeit sicherstellen kann.​

​*4.) Belüftung und Lautstärke:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Für die aktive Kühlung des Netzteils sorgt ein 135mm Lüfter, welcher anstatt eines ehemaligen Rifle-Lagers nun über ein FDB-Lager verfügt. Derartige Flüssiglager stehen in der Theorie für einen besonders laufruhigen und verschleißfreien Betrieb und sollte im Falle des RMi demnach für eine nochmals verringerte Geräuschkulisse sprechen.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Dank der intelligenten Lüftersteuerung mit "Zero-RPM-Mode" ist es außerdem möglich, dass sich der Lüfter unterhalb einer Belastung von etwa 40% vollständig abschaltet.
In der Praxis beläuft sich diese Schwelle laut Software auf eine Belastung von 350W. Bis zu einer Auslastung von rund 400W liegen gerade mal 500 U/min an, welche für eine ausgesprochen geringe Geräuschentwicklung sorgen. Bis zu einer Drehzahl von 700 U/min ist das Netzteil insgesamt als sehr leise zu bezeichnen.

Etwas getrübt wird dieser Eindruck allerdings durch ein leichtes Surren unter Last, welches sich erst ab einer Distanz von 50cm langsam im Ambiente des Rechners respektive des Raumes verflüchtigt.
Auch scheint der Lüfter über keinerlei Entkopplung zu verfügen, was sich gelegentlich durch deutlich hörbare Gehäuseresonanzen (insbesondere bei höheren Drehzahlen) bemerkbar macht.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[SUB] Quelle: _pc-max.de_[/SUB]​


​_Hier gehts weiter..._


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Februar 2016)

*[Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

*

5. Software:*

​Ein besonderes Feature der  RMi-Netzteile ist die nun vollständige Implementierung in die  Überwachungssoftware "Corsair Link". Diese kann kostenfrei über die Seite des Herstellers heruntergeladen werden*  und erlaubt das Monitoring verschiedenster Hardware, von der  Lüftersteuerung (Commander Mini) bis hin zur AiO-Wasserkühlung  (Hydro-Serie).​Erst vor kurzem veröffentlichte Corsair ein Update auf die Version 4,   welche nun über eine aufgeräumtere Oberfläche und eine spürbar   intuitivere Bedienung verfügt.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

​Nach der Installation stehen zunächst nur die Sensoren des Mainboards zur Verfügung. Das RMi kann jedoch kurzerhand per  mitgeliefertem USB-Kabel mit einen internen 2.0-Header verbunden  werden und gibt infolge  die Spannung der einzelnen Schienen, die Temperatur der Platine und die  derzeitige Drehzahl des Lüfters preis. Mit einen Klick auf das Gerät in der Übersicht gelangt man zu einer  erweiterten Ansicht (Abb. 2), welche die Ein- und Ausgangsleistung  graphisch darstellt und auch Enthusiasten das Deaktivieren der OCP-Funktion  (Überspannungsschutz) ermöglicht.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Im Konfigurationsmenü (Abb. 3)  findet sich eine visuelle Aufbereitung sämtlicher angebundener Geräte,  welche über die Link-Software koordiniert werden können.
In diesem Fall stehen sowohl sämtliche Hardware-Sensoren eines EVGA Z87  (Temperaturen von CPU, Board, HDD und GPU) als auch zwei Lüfter einer  Commander Mini und selbstverständlich das RM650i zur Verfügung.
Die jeweiligen Elemente können links aus der Spalte ausgewählt und per Drag & Drop auf der Oberfläche platziert werden. Auch lässt sich der Hintergrund nach Belieben anpassen (Abb. 4): neben  einer Vielzahl von Corsair-Gehäusen besteht sogar die Möglichkeit, ein  Bild seines eigenen Gehäuses hochzuladen.​
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Zur  Überwachung des RMi liefert die Software außerdem eine Detailansicht  zur gemessenen Temperatur der Elektronik (Abb. 5) und der Drehzahl des  Lüfters (Abb. 6).
Die Leistung des Lüfters kann entweder bei der vordefinierten Automatik  belassen oder auf eine festen Drehmoment gesetzt werden. Der frei  konfigurierbare Drehbereich beschränkt sich hierbei allerdings auf eine  Spanne von 40-100%, sprich 700 bis 1500 U/min. Wer die Lautstärke des  Netzteils auf ein Minimum reduzieren möchte, ist also unbedingt auf die  automatisierte Voreinstellung angewiesen.
In Anbetracht der potenziellen  Vielschichtigkeit der Lüftersteuerung, welche bereits bei der Commander  Mini zur geltung kommt, wäre eine frei konfigurierbare Kurve in  Abhängigkeit der Temeratur natürlich wünschenswert gewesen. Eine fixe  Drehzahl von mindestens 700 U/min dürfte für die meisten Nutzer  langfristig jedenfalls keinen triftigen Grund darstellen, auf diese  Software zurückzugreifen.​
Ein wenig gemildert wird dieser  Umstand immerhin durch die nach wie vor sehr vorbildlichen  Benachrichtigungsmöglichkeiten (Abb. 7).
Sollte die ausgelesene Temperatur oder Drehzahl einen spezifischen Wert  unter- beziehungsweise überschreiten, so lässt sich eine Drehzahl von  100% oder etwa ein Herunterfahren des Rechners erzwingen.
Sogar das Ausführen einer Datei oder verändern der Farbe angeschlossener LED ist möglich.

​[SUB]*Zur Zeit ist der Betrieb leider nur unter    Wingows möglich - es soll jedoch auch einige Nutzer geben, die die    Software/Hardware bereits mit einigen Workarounds erfolgreich auf Linux-Systemen installiert haben: Link1 | Link2 | Link3
[/SUB]​



*6. Resümee:
*
Mit dem Refresh der der RM-Serie liefert Corsair einen äußerlich gelungenen Nachfolger im Repertoire der semi-passiven Netzteile.
Nicht nur die umfangreiche Ausstattung einschließlich praktischem Kabelmanagement und Softwareintegration, sondern auch Erscheinung und Verarbeitung wissen zu überzeugen. Besonders positiv fällt auch die äußerst stattliche Garantielaufzeit von ganzen sieben Jahren ins Gewicht.
Verbesserungsbedarf besteht hingegen bei der aktiven Belüftung, welche Dank neuer Lagerung zwar prinzipiell sehr leise vonstatten geht, hin und wieder jedoch von störenden Vibrationen (klapperndes Metall) heimgesucht wird. Das leise Surren der Elektronik ist zunächst noch zu verschmerzen, verschenkt allerdings auch hier wieder das Potenzial des überarbeiteten Lüfters. Ähnliche Phänomene lassen sich bei der Softwaresteuerung per Corsair-Link beobachten. Eine digitale Schnittstelle samt der Möglichkeit, seine Hardware ohne großen Aufwand überwachen zu können, ist zwar äußerst lobenswert und geht in Einklang mit dem aufgebohrten Interface auch spielend leicht von der Hand. Auf der anderen Seite fehlt es ohne zusätzliche Link-Hardware wiederum an einem nachhaltigem Nutzen des Tools. An dieser Stelle hätte sich wenigstens eine frei definierbare Lüfterkurve einbinden lassen.
​

*Insgesamt erhält das Netzteil eine Note von 8 Punkten, für eine überwiegend gute Leistung.*​​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ein ausdrücklicher Dank geht abschließend an Bluebeard, welcher das getestete Sample freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellt hat.*
​


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Konstruktive Kritik und Verbesserungsschläge sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.
Kleinigkeiten können auch gerne per PN angemeldet werden


----------



## Gobbel (1. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Hallo,

kleine Anregung  von mir, wenn man schon selber nichts technisch testen kann, Spannungen, Effizienz usw usw. 
(was ja irgendwo auch verständlich ist) sollte man sich dazu wenigstens mal im Web umschauen.

Dann  sieht man schnell, dass das RMi gerade Durchschnitt  mit sehr viel Software BLING BLING ist. 

Das Web ist auch voll von Innenaufnahmen der RMI Serie, die die eher schlechte Verarbeitung und Lötqualität darlegen. 
Beispiel: DSC_3675 (Andere).JPG - directupload.net

Das leichte Surren unter Last wird gerne auch zu einem nervenden Pfeiffen bei schnellen Lastwechseln.


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

1. Kein Blick auf die Lötqualität
2. Kein Blick auf die 'verarbeitungsqualität', zum Beispiel Loctite um die Muttern
3. Kondensatoren in den Kabeln nicht erwähnt.
4. PCie Y-Kabel nicht erwähnt (Gefahr das Netzteil bei High End und Dual GPU Grafikkarten zu beschädigen)
5. Einfach nur japanische Kondensatoren zu schreiben, ist Bullshit. *es kommt auf die Serie/Spezifikationen an!* Siehe dazu meinen 'über Kondensatoren' Thread.
6. Die Lötstellen zum modular PCB hätten erwähnt werden können. Ebenso der angesengte Schrumpfschlauch.
7. Sieht der Kondensator neben den *stehendem TO-220 Chip* gewölbt aus.
8. hättest auch etwas zu dem unbefestigtem TO-220 Chip sagen müssen.
Denn diese Bauform ist vorgesehen, irgendwo befestigt zu werden!!
Und hier ist nicht mal Kleber verwendet worden...


Kurzum:
Es gibt sehr viele Kritikpunkte, die du schlicht ausgelassen hast.
Auch wenn man ein wenig mit CWT Teilen vertraut ist, weiß man, wo man nach miesen Lötstellen suchen muss -> die Zusatz PCBs sind IMMER ein guter Anhaltspunkt...

Und das sind nur die technischen Dinge.

Da gibt es auch noch andere Dinge wie zum Beispiel das mangelhafte Garantieblättchen, dass nicht so ohne weiteres lesbar ist (was ist das, 4 Punkt Schrift?!), die keine 'analogen Kontaktadressen' beinhaltet...
Nur 'Corsair.com'. Toll und das nutzt mir jetzt genau was, wenn mein Netzteil defekt ist und ich kein anderes internet fähiges Gerät habe?!



Gobbel schrieb:


> Das Web ist auch voll von Innenaufnahmen der RMI Serie, die die eher schlechte Verarbeitung und Lötqualität darlegen.
> Beispiel: DSC_3675 (Andere).JPG - directupload.net


(c) by Stefan Payne

Bitte erwähnen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Danke für das Feedback!

Eine fachgerechte Expertise, wenn man so will, kann ich selbstverständlich nicht liefern. Das dürfte durch den nur kurz gehaltenen Abriss zur Technik und die vermerkten Hinweis im Text sicher deutlich geworden sein. Die Bilder zur Innenansicht wurden somit auch lediglich verlinkt.

In diesem Sinne soll mein Review jedenfalls einen Überblick über die Features geben, anstatt einen durch Unwissen "anmaßenden" Blick unter die Haube zu werfen.
Die Änderungen, die benannt wurden, sollten dabei eher im _Kontrast zum Vorgängermodell_ gelten und selbstverständlich nicht universal als Maßstab angesehen werden. Seht es von mir aus als Benennung der Herstellerangaben an, wenn es mit der Formulierung bekömmlicher ist.
Dass es an einigen Stellen noch Dinge zu bemängeln gibt, steht natürlich außer Frage. Meine Beobachtungen sollten aber wie gesagt eher dem Netzteil als Ganzes gelten.
Wenn erwünscht, dann verfasse ich dazu auch noch eine passende Klausel oder streiche gar ein paar zeilen zur Technik 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hätte ich mir auch eher etwas Feedback _zum Artikel_ gewünscht.
Da trifft mich natürlich die volle Gnade der Netzteil-Enthusiasten 

*PS: *was wären denn andere Makel oder sogar Pluspunkte jenseits der Technik?
Die Schriftgröße beim Garantiehäftchen halte ich jedenfalls für ein eher geringfügiges Übel


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Um es mal ganz deutlich zu sagen:

Es wäre schön, wenn du dich mit einem Gerät *kritisch* auseinandersetzen würdest und nicht schlicht die Pressemappe abzutippen...

Denn soo toll sind diese Corsair Teile eigentlich nicht...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Eine Pressemappe lag mir nicht vor.

Ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sicher, ob wir in der Form auf einen Nenner kommen.
Mir  geht es prinzipiell eher um eine Rückmeldung zum Artikel als Ganzes, weniger um  eine akribische Detailanalyse des kurzen Abschnittes zu den Innereien.
Letzteren habe ich ja bewusst auch kurz gehalten und mit dem entsprechendem Hinweis versehen


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Also, bei aller Liebe.
Der Abschnitt "Technischer Überblick" liest sich wie ein Werbeflyer, der direkt von Corsair stammen könnte.
Gerade im technischen Bereich muss man bei Netzteilen einfach informativer sein, mehr Details bringen, vor allem nicht nur ein Foto posten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Eine Pressemappe lag mir nicht vor.


Ach und woher kommen die ganzen Grafiken, die du verwendest?!

Das ist ja alles von Corsair 'geborgt'!
Du hast nicht einmal ein Diagramm selbst gebastelt, die Spezifikationen selbst gemacht - alles von Corsair gemacht.

Dazu noch der +/- Wertungskasten, bei dem du auch mehr oder minder das Marketingzeugs abschreibst.

Du erwähnst dort nicht, dass das Netzteil ggF nach Holland geschickt werden muss. Du erwähnst nicht, dass in der beiliegenden Dokumentation keine Kontaktdaten angegeben sind.
Du erwähnst nur irgendwelche Marketing Bullet Points, benutzt auch noch deren Marketing Begriffe wie 'Zero RPM Mode', stellst 'Semi Passiv' als Vorteil heraus (ist es eben NICHT!).
Was meinst du mit 'überarbeitete Technik'?! Und warum soll das ein Pluspunkt sein?!
7 Jahre Garantie, schön und gut, aber das steht dick und fett auf der Verpackung drauf, muss man das unbedingt noch einmal hervorheben?!

Und warum muss man immer wieder diese billigst Flachbandkabel als Vorteil hervorheben?! 
Die Teile sind nur gut, wenn man sie EINMAL benutzt und dann nie wieder.
Wenn man die Kabel aber öfter benutzt und biegt, dann sind die einfach nur die Pest. Die Verbindungen der Kabel lösen sich auf und auch die Enden, die bei diesen Anschlüssen gekreuzt werden müssen, sehen auch einfach nicht schön aus. Aber es ist schwarz.

Und auch die 'durchdachte Aufteilung' ist Quark und ziemlicher Blödsinn, den du da schreibst.

Um es mal ganz deutlich zu sagen:
Das kann bei dir, mit deinem Gehäuse der Fall sein.
Aber bei jemand anderem mit einem anderen Gehäuse ist das eben NICHT der Fall. Daher sind diese Kabel auch ein kompromiss.

Und letztendlich ist dein 'Review' nur *Werbung*, für die du im Computerbase Forum gebannt werden kannst - eben weil es Werbung ist...

Auch der Punkt 'Grundsolides Semi passives Netzteil (WARUM muss man diesen Bullshit so sehr betonen??) mit guter Ausstattung' ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?!
Was ist dabei 'gute Ausstattung'?!
Das ist eher eine Standard 08/15 Ausstattung, bei der nichts außergewöhnlich oder besonders ist...

Du hast wohl noch nie ein be quiet Dark Power Pro in den Händen gehalten?! Sonst würdest das nicht schreiben.
Denn _DAS_ ist gute Ausstattung mit z.T. mehr Kabeln als Buchsen, so dass du die Wahl hast...

Auch die Sache mit den Kabeln:
Auch hier gibt es keine 1:1 Kabel bei den PCIe Anschlüssen sondern 2 PCie Anschlüsse, die auch noch beide als 8pin ausgelegt sind, treffen sich an 7 Pins am Netzteil. Und die Spezifikation erlaubt 300W. Das sind 10 A pro Pin (im Real Life schaut es anders aus! Da hat man dann auch mal solche schönen Dinge wie 11A an dem ersten Pin, 14A am zweiten Pin und 5A am letzten Pin), dazu schaukelt sich das wegbruzzeln der Kabel/Buchse auch noch auf -> je wärmer, desto höher der Widerstand, desto wärmer. Und irgendwann glüht es rot...

Und noch einmal, um das klar zu stellen:
Wenn die Kabel fest verlötet wären und einen gescheiten Querschnitt hätten, wäre das alles kein Problem. Aber diese Steckverbinder sind NICHT für 10A+ pro Pin ausgelegt.
Und der Worst Case ist eine R9-295X2 -> gute 500W über 7 Pins -> 42A/3 -> 14A pro Pin.
Die Spec sagen irgendwas um die 7,5A pro Pin...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Was soll ich denn sonst noch an essenziellen, technischen Spezifikationen mit reinnehmen, die noch im realistischen Rahmen zu ermitteln sind?
Die Grafiken zu bspw. der Effizienz, den beliegenden Kabeln oder der Geräuschentwicklung hätte ich auch genau so gut umgestalten können. Das wäre allerdings auf das selbe Ergebnis (die selbe Kritik) hinausgelaufen.
Die Fotografien einschließlich Header (mit Ausnahme der beiden Innenansichten) wurden jedenfalls selbst angefertigt, ebenso wie die Darstellung der abschließenden Wertung.
Der Wertungskasten (wie auch der Bericht als Ganzes) fasst übrigens meinen *subjektiven Eindruck* zusammen. Die aufgegriffenen Punkte (7 Jahre Garantie, leiser Lüfter, Monitoring, schwarze/flache Kabel etc.) sehe ich persönlich als Vorzüge an; unabhängig der Darstellungen Corsairs.

Da ich sowohl von einem Dark Power Pro als auch einem Straight Power komme, finde ich die Kabel des RMi auch sehr angenehm. Zum einen lassen sich die Flachbandkabel in kompakteren Systemen (wie bereits erwähnt) wesentlich einfacher verstauen. Zum anderen finde ich die komplett schwarze Farbgebung angenehmer als die üblichen Signalfarben, die oftmals aus dem System herausstechen und nur mit aufwendigem Sleeving oder eben Verlängerungen umgangen werden können. Dazu kommt die Sache mit den Push-Pins, welche ich bei BQ ebenfalls misse...

Stichpunkt "gute Ausstattung":
Das setzt sich in meinen Augen durch die Verpackung in Stofftaschen, die m.E. praktische Handhabung der Kabel (Flachband, Push-Pins,...) und durch die Integration in Corsair Link (was auch noch weiteres Potenzial bietet) zusammen.
Was liefert mein Dark Power Pro 10 (wo wir schon beim albenen "Kopf-an-Kopf-Vergleich" sind):
Reichlich bunte Kabel mit vergleichsweise schwieriger Handhabung, ein (für die meisten Menschen nutzloses) Single-Rail-Modul als PCI-Blende und ein bischen Klett... und das wiederum in einem simplen Pappkarton.

Corsair mag in deinen Augen keine super Netzteile liefern. Die Meinung steht dir auch frei, ebenso wie die Kritik an der verbauten Elektronik (welche wohl auch durchaus erwähnenswert ist).
Auf der anderen Seite möchte ich allerdings auch meine subjektiven Eindrücke schildern dürfen. Dass dabei keine wissenschaftliche Expertise zustande kommen kann, habe ich ja schon mehr als ein mal unterstrichen.

Und mal ganz davon abegesehen halte ich es für unangemessen, alles gleich auf "Bullshit", "Blödsinn" und "ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?" zu reduzieren. 
Ich habe hier offen und ehrlich zugegeben, dass ich mir eine umfangreiche und fachspezifische Analyse gewissermaßen nicht zutraue. Aber anstatt das zu respektieren, wird einfach nur ausgeteilt...

Korrigiert mich, falls ich da gerade einen vollkommen verklärten Blick auf die Sache haben sollte.
Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

1. diese 'bunten Kabel' sind die Spec.
Die hast du als Tester zu beachten. Da gibt es NICHTs dran zu rütteln.
Jemanden anzukreiden, dass er sich an die Spezifikation gehalten hat, ist einfach nur eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit!
2. Versuche mal eine Radeon 9800 mit diesen Push Pins anzuschließen.

3. Die Kabel vom Dark Power Pro kannst dafür aber in alle Richtungen biegen, diese Flachbandkabel nur in 2 Richtungen, nicht in alle.
Und wenn du die Flachbandkabel, wie erwähnt, öfter mal benutzt, sieht man ihre Benutzung auch an, den guten alten ummantelten Kabeln sieht man das hingegen nicht an...
Zumal die Flachbandkabel auch schön für den Hersteller sind - spart er sich einige Cent oder sogar Euro/Dollar bei der Herstellung, da diese Kabel schlicht (deutlich) billiger sind als ummantelte...

4. Ausstattung:
Gut, die Tasche für die Kabel ist schon praktisch, aber ansonsten?!
Das 'Corsair Link' Zeugs ist Spielkram, viele Infos, die das Teil bietet, sind redundant, da das auch schon von einigen anderen Komponenten (z.B. Grafikkarte und Mainboard) ausgelesen werden. Die Drehzahlüberwachung vom Lüfter hatten vor einigen Jahren viele Netzteile - war sogar mal 'ne Zeit lang üblich, selbst bei sehr preiswerten Netzteilen. Also auch kein Argument. Das ist nun wirklich nichts, was man besonders hervorheben muss...

Die 'vergleichsweise schwierige Handhabung' ist auch ein ziemlich eindeutiger Ausdruck von dir, der auch in die Richtung der Anschuldigungen, die hier geäußert wurden, gehen -> *kein Review sondern schlicht Werbung!*
Solche Kommentare sind eines Testers nicht würdig, auch wenn man nur ein 'Hobbytester' ist, sollte man sich einerseits vor dem Test sehr intensiv mit dem Gerät auseinandersetzen und ggF *nachfragen, wie man sowas testen könnte!* und worauf es ankommt...

Sorry, aber dieser Thread hat nunmal Review im Titel. Und da erwartet man auch von dem Schreiber ein *halbwegs neutrales und auch kritisches* Review, keine Reklame für einen Hersteller, bei dem keinerlei Kritik an dem Produkt geübt wurde...

Und die 'vergleichsweise schwierige Handhabug' bei dem Dark Power ist auch nicht ganz klar. Zumal gerade das Corsair das Netzteil ist, welches einige richtig steife Regionen in den Kabeln hat -> Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber. Da biegste nix!
Zumal sich darunter auch noch einige Kondensatoren befinden, was die Kabel an dieser Stelle deutlich dicker macht als übliche Kabel, z.B. vom Dark Power Pro...
Das wäre auch etwas, was du hättest erwähnen *MÜSSEN*.
Guggsu hier:
DSC_3623 (Andere).JPG - directupload.net
DSC_3622 (Andere).JPG - directupload.net

Und gerade beim MoBo Kabel machen die Kondensatoren das ganze schön dick...


Was mir so auf den ersten Blick bei deinem Bild vom Innenraum auffällt, was man auch als 'Laie' bewerten kann:
Angesenktes Kabel, rechts oben.
Lötblob +3,3V (das dadrunter, mit der orangenen Kappe)
Lötblob +12V Gleichrichter Platine
Kondensatoren sehr nah an der (heißen) Platine
Nur winzige Külerchen dort
Lötblob +12V Kabel auf dem modular PCB

Dazu kommt: *die Muttern von dem modular PCB, sind ungesichert!*
Können sich also jeder Zeit durch Vibrationen lösen.
Die hätten entweder verlötet werden müssen oder aber mit Loctite gesichert werden - nicht geschehen.

Gut, noch ein paar andere Dinge gibt es, dafür muss man aber schauen, wonach man suchen muss...

Hier mal ein Link zu meinem RM650i Review, bei dem ich relativ gutmütig war:
Review Userreview -Corsair RM65i- von Stefan Payne - ComputerBase Forum

So und was habe ich da zu meckern:
Verarbeitung für ein High End Gerät nicht gut, diverse Lötblobs an den maschinell gefertigten Bereichen, die handgelöteten Bereiche sind indiskutabel.
zwei 8pin PCIe Anschlüsse an einer 8pin Buchse
schaltet schon bei 64A ab - nicht mal 120% Last...
zum Testzeitpunkt funktionierte die Software NICHT unter Windows 10
Steife PCIe, CPU und ATX Kabel an den Enden, da Schrumpfschlauch mit Kleber verwendet wurde _UND_ Kondensatoren in den Kabeln sind
Garantieinformationen mangelhaft -> Ohne Hilfswerkzeug (Lupe) nicht zu lesen, keinerlei Kontaktinformationen enthalten.
Semi Fanless Modus nicht via Schalter zu deaktivieren, nur via Software.

Klar, elektrisch schaut es gut aus. Auch die Restwelligkeit. Aber wenn man sich mal die Batterie an Polymerkondensatoren auf dem modularen PCB anschaut, ist klar, warum diese Werte so niedrig sind...
Dazu kann man auch befürchten, dass es die 4 dicken Kondensatoren am +12V Gleichrichterboard auch sehr warm haben...


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Review] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Ich würde den Thread Titel in "Vorstellung Corsair RMi" umbenennen.
Dann solltest du das Resümee ändern.
Denn du schreibst, dass Corsair einen gelungenen Nachfolger liefert.
Das kannst du aber nur beurteilen, wenn du das Vorgängermodell auch mal getestet hast.

Ich kritisiere nicht deine subjektive Meinung. Du kannst sehrt gerne eine Meinung haben. Die haben wir alle.
Aber ich kritisiere den Text allgemein. Der liest sich einfach wie ein Webeflyer.
Das würde ich noch mal etwas überarbeiten. 
Potenzial zeigst du ja, nutze das und lass das in den Text mit einfließen und dann passt das auch mit der Vorstellung des Netzteils -- denn Stefan hat da schon Recht, ein Review sieht völlig anders aus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Anhanddessen, was man bereits unter den Begriffen von "Review" oder "RM650i" hier im Unterforum finden kann, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass die Bezeichnung als "Review" in Ordnung sei.
Aber danke für den Hinweis, ich habe den Titel entsprechend geändert und werde ein paar Dinge nochmals überarbeiten.

*@ Stefan:*
Es geht hier nicht darum, jemanden anzukreiden oder pure Werbung zu machen.
Dir ist sicher auch aufgefallen, dass ich auf einige negative Aspekte eingegangen bin!
Ich finde die Kabel von be quiet bspw. einfach schlechter zu handhaben (meine Meinung). Den Vergleich hast übrigens du selbst vorgeschlagen 

Zum Rest habe ich aktuell nicht mehr viel zu sagen.
Sonst muss ich mich wiederholen...


----------



## Corsair_Maverick (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Erstmal vielen Dank an den Kabelbinder für seinen Erfahrungsbericht.

So mal kurz mit Stefan geskyped und ich hoffe er versteht meinen Standpunkt.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Erfahrungsbericht passt gut. 

Ja, du hast Recht, leider wird bei Netzteilen schnell das Wort "review" genommen, obwohl es nicht passend ist.
Du bist leider jetzt der, der die Prügel dafür einstecken muss. Tut mir Leid.

Ich persönlich mag die Flachbandkabel auch nicht. Die Farbe ist da sekundär, die interessiert mich nicht.
Ich kritisiere aber auch die BeQuiet Kabel, die sind mir schlicht zu steif, gerade das 24 Pin Teil lässt sich gar nicht bändigen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

*Kleines Update:*
ich habe nun das Fazit angepasst und den Teil zur Technik komplett rausgenommen.
Bezüglich Letzterem habe ich einfach die Muße verloren, mich für jedes Satzglied rechtfertigen zu müssen.
Daher ist es nun nur noch ein "Erfahrungsbericht". Das sollte für einige sicherlich verträglicher sein 

*@Threshold:*
Danke nochmals für die ehrliche Meinung!

Für jemanden mit Seitenfenster spielen eben auch solche kleineren Aspekte wie die Farbe der Kabel eine Rolle. Sleeven ist nicht immer eine Option und eben auch mit diversen Einschränkungen (vorallem finanziell) verbunden.
Die BQ-Kabel sind mir ehrlich gesagt auch etwas zu hartnäckig. Das macht sich vorallem bei der Montage in kleinere Systemen bemerkbar, bei denen das ATX-Kabel unter Umständen gegen den Kühler drückt und der 4-Pin Stecker oftmals wegspringt. Das war meiner Erfahrung nach schon bei einem L8, einem E10 und einem P10 der Fall.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Corsair_Maverick schrieb:


> Du magst uns nicht,


Würdest du einen Laden mögen, von dem du für dumm verkauft wirst (el_principal, PC-Max Forum zum AX1200) oder permanent von deren Vertretern angepflaumt oder beleidigt wirst?!
Eben, da bin ich bei euch etwas "vorbelastet"...

Meine Kritik an diesem Gerät ist dass hier schlicht keine Kritik an dem Gerät ausgeübt wurde - in der Hoffnung, dass diese Punkte schlicht nachgebessert und behoben werden....


----------



## Gobbel (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



> Und nun zu dir Stefan - das du Fanboy von BQ bist weiß ich ja längst.



Was für eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit!

Nur weil hier einer zurecht ein Produkt kritisch hinterfragt, das mal wieder in einem "Pseudoreview als Danke für ein kostenloses Netzteil" hoch gejubelt werden soll, wird er vom Hersteller direkt als BQ-Fanboy bezeichnet? Geht's noch? 

Ich hab schon genug kritisches zu BQ in fast jedem Forum gelesen, niemals würde man sich dort dazu herablassen, dass ein Mitarbeiter dann mit "Fanboy" ankommt.

Wenn ich mir nur auf Youtube den größten Corsair-Fanboy Linus anschaue, dessen Videos sogar in den Corsair-Channel eingebunden werden, dann wäre ich als "Corsair-Jünger" sowieso bei dem Thema lieber ganz ganz still...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Was ich als eine wesentlich bodenlosere Unverschämtheit erachte, ist, diesen Thread endgültig in den Dreck zu ziehen!
Das zeugt von äußerster Respektlosigkeit, selbst wenn man von den gesamten Beschuldigungen (nicht nur denen gegen mich) mal absieht.

Dann muss man sich auch nicht wundern, wenn solche Nutzerberichte in Zukunft erst gar nicht mehr gewagt, geschweige denn angeboten werden.


----------



## Gobbel (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



> Was ich als eine wesentlich bodenlosere Unverschämtheit erachte, ist, diesen Thread endgültig in den Dreck zu ziehen!



Es war nicht meine Absicht irgendwas in den Dreck zu ziehen! Ich hab lediglich darauf hingewiesen, das man doch klar machen sollte, dass man das Netzteil nicht wirklich getestet hat, oder aber sich wenigstens woanders informieren sollte.

 Wenn es hier einer in den Dreck gezogen hat, dann der liebe Herr von Corsair, mit persönlichen Anschuldigungen, nur weil nicht alle User gleich jubeln wie toll doch die Corsair-Produkte sind!


----------



## Corsair_Maverick (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Ich glaube Stefan und ich haben uns wieder lieb, so und nun auf wesentliche konzentrieren 

@Gobbel

Ich glaube mit meinem geänderten Postings alles gesagt zu haben. Ich glaube auch nicht das Stefan Schützenhilfe braucht, dafür hat er mein Skype und wir haben über das ganze gesprochen - Punkt Ende Aus


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> *@Threshold:*
> Danke nochmals für die ehrliche Meinung!
> 
> Für jemanden mit Seitenfenster spielen eben auch solche kleineren Aspekte wie die Farbe der Kabel eine Rolle. Sleeven ist nicht immer eine Option und eben auch mit diversen Einschränkungen (vorallem finanziell) verbunden.
> Die BQ-Kabel sind mir ehrlich gesagt auch etwas zu hartnäckig. Das macht sich vorallem bei der Montage in kleinere Systemen bemerkbar, bei denen das ATX-Kabel unter Umständen gegen den Kühler drückt und der 4-Pin Stecker oftmals wegspringt. Das war meiner Erfahrung nach schon bei einem L8, einem E10 und einem P10 der Fall.



Kein Problem.
Ich kritisiere dort, wo es was zu kritisieren gibt, weiß aber natürlich auch, das du dir sehr viel Mühe gegeben hast, und das respektiere ich natürlich.
Finde außerdem gut, dass du dich der Kritik stellst.
Schließlich ist niemand perfekt und wir lernen alle noch etwas dazu und Informationen untereinander austauschen ist für jeden ein Vorteil.

Ich kann grundsätzlich Verlängerungen empfehlen, wenns um Netzteil Kabel geht.
Nutze ich seit Jahren. Daher hab ich auch nie Probleme beim Einstecken der Netzteil Stecker, weil die Verlängerungen schon am Mainboard angeschlossen sind und ich die dann nur mit den Netzteil Kabeln verbinden muss.
Ebenso fallen dann die Farben weg, weil du im Fenster nur die Verlängerungen sehen kannst und da gibt es eine große Auswahl.
Ich persönlich nutze die BitFenix Verlängerungen in schwarz. Gibt natürlich auch andere Farben.

Und das perfekte Netzteil gibt es sowieso nicht.
Was man aber machen könnte, wäre eine Kombination. Corsair und BeQuiet bieten ja auch Case an.
Wieso wird nicht mal ein Case gebaut, das die Verkabelung schon integriert hat und wo man nur noch ein einem Punkt im Case die Kabel des Netzteils anschließen muss? Ganz ohne kreuz und quer legen oder sonst was Finger brechendes.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Danke.

Habe selbst sogar noch ein paar BitFenix Alchemy im Schrank liegen. Bin bisher aber noch nicht wirklich dazu gekommen sie einzusetzen. Zumal das mit dem zusätzlichen Kabelsalat auch nicht immer ganz unproblemtaisch ist. Jedenfalls summiert es sich im H440 oder AI7m ganz schön, wenn man neben der "überschüssigen Länge" auch noch eine Lüftersteuerung oder ein paar LED betreiben möchte 
Seltsamerweise sind die Verlängerungen meinerseits auch ziemlich straff, passen sich erst nach längerer Zeit und etwas "Zwang" durch Kämme etc. richtig an.
Da kommen mir die schwarzen Flachbändler aktuell jedenfalls ganz gelegen...

Gehäuse mit bereits vorverlegten Kabeln wären natürlich eine Idee.
Das dürfte an anderer Stelle aber auch wieder die Preise in die Höhe treiben und (zumindestens anfangs) nur eine sehr kleine Zielgruppe ansprechen.


----------



## Revoller (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Wo ist das Problem beim verlegen?
Ich habs noch ganz ohne Kabelmanagement gelernt, damals gabs sowas schlichtweg nicht.
Die heutigen Gehäuse vereinfachen es einem schon die Kabel entsprechend zu verlegen und schon betteln die ersten um vorverlegte Kabel im Gehäuse....

Ich verlege gern weiter meine Kabel im Gehäuse!


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Gehäuse mit bereits vorverlegten Kabeln wären natürlich eine Idee.
> Das dürfte an anderer Stelle aber auch wieder die Preise in die Höhe treiben und (zumindestens anfangs) nur eine sehr kleine Zielgruppe ansprechen.



Ist auch nur ein Gedanke.
Dass das nur eine geringe Gruppe anspricht, ist klar.
Aber alleine die Idee.
Ich hab da ein Konzept für ein Case und warte nur darauf, dass Corsair, BeQuiet und Co die Bude einrennen und mir gigantische Verträge anbieten.


----------



## Revoller (2. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Ich würd ja noch nen Schritt weiter gehen, dann brauchste nur noch die SATA-Kabel verlegen und Adapter fürs Netzteil aufstecken.

Nur die Grafikkarte musste dann noch selbst anschließen am Netzteil, ganz traditionell.


----------



## Gobbel (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Das mit den anderen Kabeln ist so eine Sache. Ich glaube es ist nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die ersten mit patentiert Anschlüssen kommen werden, damit nicht andere Kabel an die Netzteile angeschlossen werden können.  Die beleuchteten von SuperFlower könnten schon patentiert sein.

Bei dem Corsair RMI ist es ja sogar noch so, dass sich Kondensatoren in den Kabeln befinden um die Ripple zu reduzieren. Finde ich übrigens auch nicht toll, denn wenn man dann mal andere Kabel nimmt, dann hat man auch gleich ne schön hohe Ripple und das Netzteil damit mal ne Ecke schlechter gemacht.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

*tl;dr* – Es gibt einige Verbesserungswürdige Punkte bei der Verarbeitungsqualität des Netzteils, den teils zu starren Kabeln und der Garantie-Dokumentation - Jeder hat seine eigene Ansicht der Dinge und vertritt diese sehr Emotional. Wir haben uns alle aber trotzdem Lieb… Das hoffe ich doch zumindest 

- - -

Hi DerKabelbinder,

vielen Dank für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. 

Anscheinend ist der Bericht hier, insbesondere dem Stefan,  während dem Verdauen wieder säuerlich aufgestoßen.

Ich arbeite mich mal durch die angebrachten Kritikpunkte:



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> …Du erwähnst dort nicht, dass das Netzteil ggF nach Holland geschickt werden muss. Du erwähnst nicht, dass in der beiliegenden Dokumentation keine Kontaktdaten angegeben sind.



Stefan. Selbst in deinem Thread zum RM650i im November 2015 auf Computerbase, wurdest du bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass die Netzteile bei einem Defekt nicht mehr nach Holland, sondern zu einer Adresse in Deutschland müssen…

Corsair hat seit Q3 2015 einen Servicepartner in Deutschland und keine unserer Produkte müssen im Garantiefall ins Ausland versendet werden. Zudem bieten wir, unter anderem bei der RM Netzteilserie, einen Vorabaustausch an, bei dem der Endverbraucher zuerst ein neues Netzteil bekommt und erst dann das defekte zurückschicken muss. Wenn man eine RMA beantragt, sowie in den Garantiebedingungen, wird man darauf hingewiesen.

Es ist legitim das Garantieheft mit kleiner Schriftgröße und die darin nicht vorhandene Adresse/Telefonnummer zu monieren. Besser wären natürlich eine etwas größere Schrift und ein deutscher Ansprechpartner, der direkt im Heft benannt wird. Erstaunlicherweise ist die Kritik, dass uns jemand übers Internet nicht erreicht hat schlichtweg nicht vorhanden, bzw. sind mir keine Fälle bekannt in denen ein Endverbraucher dies kritisiert hätte. Definitiv aber auch in meinen Augen ein Verbesserungswürdiger Punkt.



Gobbel schrieb:


> …Das Web ist auch voll von Innenaufnahmen der RMI Serie, die die eher schlechte Verarbeitung und Lötqualität darlegen. …



Schlechte Verarbeitung und Lötqualität ist relativ. Es gibt ohne Zweifel Punkte, die verbessert werden können. Funktioniert das Netzteil nun deswegen schlechter, wenn es den Backofen und zahlreichen Testreihen während der Produktion ohne Probleme überstanden hat? Fällt es deswegen früher aus und wird zum Garantiefall? Alles Fragen, zu denen man als User und als Reviewer teils wilde Theorien, aber keine Antwort hat. Wichtig ist das die Kritik angekommen ist und das wir stetig daran arbeiten die Qualität immer weiter zu verbessern. Ziel ist das auch optisch das Produkt immer ansprechender wird. Auf technischer Seite gibt es trotz etwaiger kleinerer Mängel ja schon nichts auszusetzen. Beispiele gibt er hier auch zu genüge wenn man denn danach sucht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> … 8. hättest auch etwas zu dem unbefestigtem TO-220 Chip sagen müssen. Denn diese Bauform ist vorgesehen, irgendwo befestigt zu werden!!
> Und hier ist nicht mal Kleber verwendet worden... …



Die Befestigungsmöglichkeit des TO-220 Chips hier kann auch, wie im vorliegenden Fall, wunderbar als Kühlkörper verwendet werden. Insbesondere in Verbindung mit +5Vsb ist das Bauteil theoretisch maximal ganzen ~15W ausgesetzt. Eine Befestigung an einem Kühlkörper oder gar das überschütten mit Kleber ist nicht notwendig. Das diese Bauform befestigt werden kann, steht außer Frage.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> … Du erwähnst nur irgendwelche Marketing Bullet Points, benutzt auch noch deren Marketing Begriffe wie 'Zero RPM Mode', stellst 'Semi Passiv' als Vorteil heraus (ist es eben NICHT!). …



Es ist deine Theorie, dass Semi Passiv ein Nachteil, bzw. eine miserable Lösung ist. Diese gilt es weiterhin deinerseits zu beweisen. Auch die Theorie von anderen, dass man ein semi passives Netzteil deshalb baut, weil man sonst keine leisen Netzteile produzieren könnte. Die Lüfter in unseren semi passiven Netzteilen werden in Kombination Last und Temperatur geregelt. Entsprechend kann eine Programmierung der Lüfterkurve intelligent und Abhängig vom Bedarfsfall programmiert werden. Wem das ganze nun zu Suspekt sein sollte, hat immer noch die Möglichkeit mit Hilfe von Corsair Link den Lüfter so einzustellen, dass dieser bei geringer Geschwindigkeit mitläuft. Danach braucht man Corsair Link auch nicht immer starten, wenn man gegenüber Link allergisch einstellt sein sollte. Das der Lüfter bei Bedarf trotzdem weiterhin automatisch hochregelt, ist natürlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit (@DerKabelbinder - Daher gibt es keine selbstdefinierbare Kurve in Corsair Link für den Netzteillüfter, sondern nur eine Einstellmöglichkeit der langsamsten Geschwindigkeit).



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> …Und warum muss man immer wieder diese billigst Flachbandkabel als Vorteil hervorheben?! Die Teile sind nur gut, wenn man sie EINMAL benutzt und dann nie wieder. Wenn man die Kabel aber öfter benutzt und biegt, dann sind die einfach nur die Pest. Die Verbindungen der Kabel lösen sich auf und auch die Enden, die bei diesen Anschlüssen gekreuzt werden müssen, sehen auch einfach nicht schön aus. Aber es ist schwarz. ….



Ich würde gerne verstehen, was du mit deinen Kabeln so alles anstellst. Die Flachbandkabel können selbstverständlich mehr als einmal verwendet werden und lösen sich auch nicht auf. Das dir die Flachbandkabel nicht zusagen ist ja vollkommen in Ordnung, aber bleib bitte realistisch und Praxisnah. Wenn man dies so liest, müssten wir und alle anderen Hersteller mit Flachbandkabeln täglich tausende Kabel in die Welt versenden, weil die ja so miserabel sind und von alleine zerfallen… 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> … Du hast wohl noch nie ein be quiet Dark Power Pro in den Händen gehalten?! Sonst würdest das nicht schreiben. Denn _DAS_ ist gute Ausstattung mit z.T. mehr Kabeln als Buchsen, so dass du die Wahl hast…



Sei bitte Fair und merke dann auch an, dass das DPP mal eben ~40 Euro mehr kostet.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch die Sache mit den Kabeln: Auch hier gibt es keine 1:1 Kabel bei den PCIe Anschlüssen sondern 2 PCie Anschlüsse, die auch noch beide als 8pin ausgelegt sind, treffen sich an 7 Pins am Netzteil. Und die Spezifikation erlaubt 300W. Das sind 10 A pro Pin (im Real Life schaut es anders aus! Da hat man dann auch mal solche schönen Dinge wie 11A an dem ersten Pin, 14A am zweiten Pin und 5A am letzten Pin), dazu schaukelt sich das wegbruzzeln der Kabel/Buchse auch noch auf -> je wärmer, desto höher der Widerstand, desto wärmer. Und irgendwann glüht es rot...
> 
> Und noch einmal, um das klar zu stellen:
> Wenn die Kabel fest verlötet wären und einen gescheiten Querschnitt hätten, wäre das alles kein Problem. Aber diese Steckverbinder sind NICHT für 10A+ pro Pin ausgelegt.
> ...



Du hast Recht. Die Pins in den Anschlüssen sind das schwächste Glied in der Kette und wenn man sich nun eine Grafikkarte ab 1000€ ins System steckt ist man angehalten je ein Kabel pro Anschluss zu verwenden. Für den Großteil der Endverbraucher wird dies aber nie zum Tragen kommen. Sollte man darauf in der Dokumentation hinweisen? Ich denke ja, aber jeder der sich so eine Grafikkarte ins System schnallt, hat dann in der Regel auch ein entsprechendes Netzteil samt mehrerer Kabel und hat sich a. informiert oder b. es wurde von einem Spezialisten zusammengebaut. Es ist nett, dass du dieses „Problem“ anmerkst und als Problem des Netzteils ansiehst, aber ein negativer Punkt ist es in meinen Augen nicht. Der fehlende Hinweis wie es anzuschließen ist, wenn man tatsächlich Exoten GPUs verwendet, dann vermutlich schon eher. Ich würde mir aber tatsächlich kein 650W Netzteil kaufen, um damit meine 1000€ Grafikkarte zu „befeuern“. 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. diese 'bunten Kabel' sind die Spec.
> Die hast du als Tester zu beachten. Da gibt es NICHTs dran zu rütteln.
> Jemanden anzukreiden, dass er sich an die Spezifikation gehalten hat, ist einfach nur eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit!
> 
> 2. Versuche mal eine Radeon 9800 mit diesen Push Pins anzuschließen.



1. Solche Emotionen wegen farbkodierter Kabel. Wenn man Netzteile strikt nach Spezifikationen bauen würde, sähe die Netzteilwelt doch ganz anders aus. Richtig? Die meisten Endverbraucher interessiert es weniger und die, die sich ans Sleeven oder anderweitiger Anwendungen versuchen, fragen in der Regel nach und bekommen auch eine Antwort. Spezifikation sind die Farbkodierungen sicherlich, notwendig sind sie bei fachgerechtem Gebrauch der Netzteile aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.

2. Ehrlich? Ne Radeon 9800 aus 2003? Unterhalten wir uns nun über 13 Jahre alte Grafikkarten? Ich such mal nach meinem ToPower 420W mit dual 80mm Lüftern. Vielleicht kann ich das ja für die 9800er noch nutzen. Spaß beiseite. Es gibt sicherlich noch hier und da jemanden der so ein Projekt in Angriff nimmt, aber viele dürften das nicht mehr sein. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> …3. Die Kabel vom Dark Power Pro kannst dafür aber in alle Richtungen biegen, diese Flachbandkabel nur in 2 Richtungen, nicht in alle.
> Und wenn du die Flachbandkabel, wie erwähnt, öfter mal benutzt, sieht man ihre Benutzung auch an, den guten alten ummantelten Kabeln sieht man das hingegen nicht an...
> Zumal die Flachbandkabel auch schön für den Hersteller sind - spart er sich einige Cent oder sogar Euro/Dollar bei der Herstellung, da diese Kabel schlicht (deutlich) billiger sind als ummantelte...



Es gibt Leute denen gefällt das eine besser als das andere. Das du nun auf die ummantelten Kabel schwörst ist gar kein Problem. Ich kann aber nicht nachvollziehen, was du nun genau  auseinanderfallenden Kabeln und Abnutzungserscheinungen meinst. Alle Kabel in meinen Systemen sehen trotz diverser Umbauten immer noch aus wie am ersten Tag. Das meiste wird eh versteckt und was vorne durchschaut sieht genauso tadellos aus. Persönlich bin ich auch ein Fan von ummantelten Kabeln, aber habe nichts Negatives über die flache Variante zu berichten. Zumindest kann ich deine Erfahrungen irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Dem einen gefällt es und dem anderen nicht.

Ich habe zudem die Zahlen nicht zur Hand, aber was kosten den Flachbandkabel im Vergleich zu ummantelten so in der Herstellung? Wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen sowas.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> …4. Ausstattung:
> Gut, die Tasche für die Kabel ist schon praktisch, aber ansonsten?!
> Das 'Corsair Link' Zeugs ist Spielkram, viele Infos, die das Teil bietet, sind redundant, da das auch schon von einigen anderen Komponenten (z.B. Grafikkarte und Mainboard) ausgelesen werden. Die Drehzahlüberwachung vom Lüfter hatten vor einigen Jahren viele Netzteile - war sogar mal 'ne Zeit lang üblich, selbst bei sehr preiswerten Netzteilen. Also auch kein Argument. Das ist nun wirklich nichts, was man besonders hervorheben muss...



Beim RM650i ist Corsair Link alles andere als Spielkram. Du hast die Effizienz im Blick, die Spannungen der Leitungen, kannst den Lüfter regeln, bzw. Überwachen und zwischen +12V Single- und +12V Multi-Rail umschalten. Je nach System können weitere Parameter überwacht werden. Hat man zudem noch weitere Komponenten die Corsair Link Anbindung haben, werden diese auch mit angezeigt und können angepasst und überwacht werden.

Das du es nicht besonders hervorheben würdest ist in Ordnung, aber andere könnten es doch als interessant bewerten?!



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> … Dazu kommt: die Muttern von dem modular PCB, sind ungesichert! Können sich also jeder Zeit durch Vibrationen lösen. Die hätten entweder verlötet werden müssen oder aber mit Loctite gesichert werden - nicht geschehen. ….



Hm. Du hast sicherlich nicht Unrecht damit, dass diese Muttern am modularen PCB ungesichert sind und sich ggf. durch Vibrationen lösen könnten. Eine Theorie, die sich noch bewahrheiten muss. Ich bin da ehrlich gesagt ganz naiv und relativ unbesorgt. Bisher ist mir noch kein Fall dieser Art zu Ohren gekommen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> … Würdest du einen Laden mögen, von dem du für dumm verkauft wirst (el_principal, PC-Max Forum zum AX1200) oder permanent von deren Vertretern angepflaumt oder beleidigt wirst?!
> Eben, da bin ich bei euch etwas "vorbelastet"...
> 
> Meine Kritik an diesem Gerät ist dass hier schlicht keine Kritik an dem Gerät ausgeübt wurde - in der Hoffnung, dass diese Punkte schlicht nachgebessert und behoben werden....



Hey Stefan. Es tut mir wirklich sehr Leid, was da (vor Jahren?) vorgefallen ist mit dem el_principal, mir oder anderweitigen Mitarbeitern. So wie sich das aus deiner Sicht anhört, kann man mit Ex- und aktuellen Corsair Mitarbeitern kein vernünftiges Wort sprechen. Ich hoffe, dass wir etwaige Unstimmigkeiten endgültig begraben und uns auf einem normalen Level weiter unterhalten können.

Sollte ich direkt angesprochen sein. Sorry wenn ich dich „angepflaumt“ oder beleidigt habe. Ich hoffe du bist da nicht so nachtragen, bzw. kannst dich noch umstimmen lassen nochmals einen Neubeginn zu wagen. Die Community lebt von unterschiedlichen Charakteren aber man muss bedenken, dass wenn man Austeilt, man auch einstecken können muss. Es gehört aber auch dazu sich beide Seiten anzuhören und seine eigenen Ansichten nicht jedem als Tatsache aufdrängen zu wollen. Sei mir nicht böse, aber so in dieser Art lesen sich deine Posts doch des Öfteren und wenn man so liest, fühlen sich dann doch einige von dir angegriffen obwohl du es eventuell gar nicht so meinst.



Gobbel schrieb:


> … Bei dem Corsair RMI ist es ja sogar noch so, dass sich Kondensatoren in den Kabeln befinden um die Ripple zu reduzieren. Finde ich übrigens auch nicht toll, denn wenn man dann mal andere Kabel nimmt, dann hat man auch gleich ne schön hohe Ripple und das Netzteil damit mal ne Ecke schlechter gemacht.  …



Worauf stützt sich deine Aussage Gobbel? Es wurden bereits Tests mit und auch ohne die Kondensatoren in den Kabeln gemacht. Mit den Kondensatoren ist der Ripple auf einem unglaublich geringem Niveau und ohne die Kondensatoren ist dies immer noch der Fall. 

Anhand des 1000W Modells wurde dies getestet und mit den Type 4 Kabeln (samt Kondensatoren) lag der Ripple bei 17,5mV und ohne bei höchstens 25mV. Die Spezifikation sieht einen maximalen Ripple (Peak to Peak) von 120mV vor. Vergleiche dies mal mit den Reviews anderer Netzteile und du wirst sehen, dass deine Aussage nicht stimmt.

- - - 

So. Nach dieser "Wall of text" bleibt nur nochmals mein Dank an DerKabelbinder für den Erfahrungsbericht. Bleib am Ball und ich freue mich auf weitere Berichte und Reviews von dir. Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen, aber du bist auf dem richtigen Weg! Präsentation ist 1A und der Bericht liest sich auch sehr gut. 

*tl;dr* – Es gibt einige Verbesserungswürdige Punkte bei der Verarbeitungsqualität des Netzteils, den teils zu starren Kabeln und der Garantie-Dokumentation - Jeder hat seine eigene Ansicht der Dinge und vertritt diese sehr Emotional. Wir haben uns alle aber trotzdem Lieb… Das hoffe ich doch zumindest


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Stefan. Selbst in deinem Thread zum RM650i im November 2015 auf Computerbase, wurdest du bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass die Netzteile bei einem Defekt nicht mehr nach Holland, sondern zu einer Adresse in Deutschland müssen…
> 
> Corsair hat seit Q3 2015 einen Servicepartner in Deutschland und keine unserer Produkte müssen im Garantiefall ins Ausland versendet werden. Zudem bieten wir, unter anderem bei der RM Netzteilserie, einen Vorabaustausch an, bei dem der Endverbraucher zuerst ein neues Netzteil bekommt und erst dann das defekte zurückschicken muss. Wenn man eine RMA beantragt, sowie in den Garantiebedingungen, wird man darauf hingewiesen.



Immer noch in Englisch?
Echt jetzt?
Ihr habt einen deutschen Vertriebsparter und schafft es nicht, dass man die RMA auch in Deutsch ausfüllen kann?



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Ich würde mir aber tatsächlich kein 650W Netzteil kaufen, um damit meine 1000€ Grafikkarte zu „befeuern“.



Ich auch nicht, da ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil dafür völlig ausreichend ist.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Threshold schrieb:


> Immer noch in Englisch? Echt jetzt? Ihr habt einen deutschen Vertriebsparter und schafft es nicht, dass man die RMA auch in Deutsch ausfüllen kann?



Lustigerweise kritisiert außer dir nur sehr sehr wenige das nicht vorhanden sein eines deutschen Portals. Du bist aber der einzige, der dies immer wiederholt jedem vorkaut, wenn mal die Seite zum RMA Portal verlinkt wird. Vielen Dank für deine Beharrlichkeit in der Sache, um unseren Kunden ein noch besseres RMA Erlebnis zu ermöglichen. Ob man es glaubt oder nicht, so ist dies nicht einfach mal eben so mit einer übersetzten Seite getan. Das würde jeder tatsächlich mit minimalen Zeitaufwand schaffen, bzw. die Übersetzung existiert unsererseits bereits. Es hängt da aber noch so einiges mehr dahinter, die ein einfaches Umschalten erschwert. (zumindest für ein Unternehmen, welches einen amerikanischen Ursprung hat  ) 

Es wird dich persönlich aber sicherlich sehr erfreuen, dass wir daran arbeiten und man dann das Portal auch auf Deutsch erleben kann. Es ist definitiv ein wichtiger Punkt in Sachen Kundenbindung und deine Kritik ist nun wiederholt und mehrfach angekommen.

Bitte jetzt nicht als Angriff deuten Threshold, aber du pickst dir gerne diese eine Sache heraus, die berechtigt beanstandet werden kann, aber tatsächlich ein eher minimales Problem darstellt. Diejenigen die sich über das Fehlen eines deutschen Portals aufregen, sind in der Regel Personen mit Vornamen, der auf ein gewisses Lebensalter schließen lässt. In dieser Altersgruppe habe ich dich gedanklich bisher nicht eingeordnet. Eventuell habe ich mich aber auch da mal wieder, wie bei so vielem anderen auch, geirrt? Entschuldige bitte vielmals wenn du dich deswegen persönlich angegriffen fühlen solltest. Dies ist nicht meine Absicht!



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht, da ein gutes 500 Watt Netzteil dafür völlig ausreichend ist.



Klar. Aber warum ein 500W Netzteil unter Last quälen, wenn ich ein Netzteil im optimalen Effizienzbereich, kühler und leiser betreiben kann. Das funktioniert mit einem 500W Netzteil nicht mehr ganz so einfach mit einer potenten CPU/GPU Kombination unter Last. Da investiere ich lieber etwas mehr und habe Luft nach Oben und zudem die zuvor genannten Vorzüge. Dies ist meine persönliche Ansichtsweise, die hier von wenigen geteilt wird.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Lustigerweise kritisiert außer dir nur sehr sehr wenige das nicht vorhanden sein eines deutschen Portals. Du bist aber der einzige, der dies immer wiederholt jedem vorkaut, wenn mal die Seite zum RMA Portal verlinkt wird. Vielen Dank für deine Beharrlichkeit in der Sache, um unseren Kunden ein noch besseres RMA Erlebnis zu ermöglichen. Ob man es glaubt oder nicht, so ist dies nicht einfach mal eben so mit einer übersetzten Seite getan. Das würde jeder tatsächlich mit minimalen Zeitaufwand schaffen, bzw. die Übersetzung existiert unsererseits bereits. Es hängt da aber noch so einiges mehr dahinter, die ein einfaches Umschalten erschwert. (zumindest für ein Unternehmen, welches einen amerikanischen Ursprung hat  )



Ich bin solange dabei, bis ihr ein deutschsprachiges Portal habt. 
Deutschland ist kein Hinterhofland. Ihr wollt hier Geld verdienen. Wer Geld verdienen will, muss was für seine Kunden machen und versuchen sie zu binden.
Das kann man mit großspurigen Marketing Sprüchen machen -- ich spare mir da mal den Zero Kram -- oder eben mit einem guten und einfachen Support.
Marketing könnt ihr ja, sieht man ja überall. 
Aber Support? Da hakt es noch.



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Es wird dich persönlich aber sicherlich sehr erfreuen, dass wir daran arbeiten und man dann das Portal auch auf Deutsch erleben kann. Es ist definitiv ein wichtiger Punkt in Sachen Kundenbindung und deine Kritik ist nun wiederholt und mehrfach angekommen.



Das freut mich. Ich kann sehr hartnäckig sein, wenns um guten Support und einfachen Kontakt geht.



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Bitte jetzt nicht als Angriff deuten Threshold, aber du pickst dir gerne diese eine Sache heraus, die berechtigt beanstandet werden kann, aber tatsächlich ein eher minimales Problem darstellt. Diejenigen die sich über das Fehlen eines deutschen Portals aufregen, sind in der Regel Personen mit Vornamen, der auf ein gewisses Lebensalter schließen lässt. In dieser Altersgruppe habe ich dich gedanklich bisher nicht eingeordnet. Eventuell habe ich mich aber auch da mal wieder, wie bei so vielem anderen auch, geirrt? Entschuldige bitte vielmals wenn du dich deswegen persönlich angegriffen fühlen solltest. Dies ist nicht meine Absicht!



Keine Sorge, ich picke mir bei anderen auch Sachen heraus, die mir persönlich nicht passen.

"Vornamen, die auf ein gewissen Alter schließen lassen"?
Welche Namen sind das denn? Welcher Name klingt denn alt?
Starkes Stück, muss ich mal sagen. 

Mir geht es darum, dass man, wenn man in Deutschland Geschäfte machen will, gefälligst auch Deutsch als Sprache dafür verwenden soll. Ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so schwer, die Kundenseite so zu gestallten, dass man eine Sprachauswahl auf der Hauptseite hat -- ich verkneife mir mal Anglizismen -- und nach der Auswahl dann einen einfachen Vorgang wie eine RMA einleiten kann.
Es gibt sicher eine Menge Leute innerhalb des Unternehmens, die des Deutschen mächtig sind, bzw. unterstützen können, um sowas gestalten zu können, oder?



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Klar. Aber warum ein 500W Netzteil unter Last quälen, wenn ich ein Netzteil im optimalen Effizienzbereich, kühler und leiser betreiben kann. Das funktioniert mit einem 500W Netzteil nicht mehr ganz so einfach mit einer potenten CPU/GPU Kombination unter Last. Da investiere ich lieber etwas mehr und habe Luft nach Oben und zudem die zuvor genannten Vorzüge. Dies ist meine persönliche Ansichtsweise, die hier von wenigen geteilt wird.



Echt jetzt?
Optimaler Effizienzbereich?
Mit sowas kommst du an? Du weißt schon, dass sich der Effizienzbereich zwischen 20-90% Last nicht so großartig ändert, oder?
Gilt selbst für Corsair Netzteile.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Ich bin voll und ganz auf deiner Seite bezüglich der Kundenbindung und der Kundenservices. Seitdem ich bei Corsair bin (lang ist es noch nicht her) hat sich vieles in die positive Richtung entwickelt und unsere Kunden geben uns auch stetig sehr positives Feedback und das trotz englischem Portal. Ein Austausch eines defekten Produktes geschieht in der Regel innerhalb von 2-3 Werktagen vom Absende Zeitpunkt bis zum Erhalt des Austauschproduktes. Ich denke da brauchen wir uns absolut nichts vorzuwerfen. Der Vorabaustausch bei den mittleren bis höherwertigen Netzteilserien wird auch sehr gut angenommen und setzt bei diesem Serviceangebot auch keine Kreditkarte mehr voraus.

Es geht nicht nur darum den Inhalt in deutscher Sprache bereitzustellen, sondern um das Backend und den internen Support der dahinter steckt. Um es auf dem Punkt zu bringen: Die Verbesserung des Services bewegt sich ständig vorwärts und das ist Corsair sehr wichtig. Wir arbeiten immer weiter daran diesen auszubauen und zu verbessern. Konstruktive Kritik wird hierbei gerne angenommen und spielt dabei eine überaus wichtige Rolle. Deshalb vielen Dank, dass du es immer wieder anbringst, auch wenn es mich persönlich unglaublich nervt!  Vergessen haben wir es zu keinem Zeitpunkt, da kann ich dich beruhigen. 

Zum Lebensalter: Welche Namen das nun genau sind, kannst du recht einfach im Internet herausfinden. Da gibt es tolle Statistiken, welche Namen in welchen Jahrzehnten besonders beliebt waren. Niemand sollte wegen meiner Aussage diskriminiert werden, dies war und ist nicht meine Absicht. Auch war es nicht meine Absicht dir einen traurigen Smiley zu entlocken, da meine Aussage deiner Meinung nach ein „starkes Stück“ war. Ich kann z.B. trotz oder gerade wegen deinem Lili Avatar nicht einschätzen, welcher Altersgruppe ich dich zuordnen soll. Falls sich jemand angegriffen gefühlt hat, möchte ich mich in aller Form dafür entschuldigen. Aber die Beobachtung habe ich nun mal bezüglich der Namen und einer extremen Ablehnungshaltung gegenüber der englischen Sprache gemacht. Eventuell hätte ich es taktvoller ansprechen können damit meine Worte nicht so leicht missinterpretiert werden. 

Bezüglich des Effizienzbereichs. Echt jetzt! Warum soll ich den Lüfter von meinem Netzteil unter gewissen Lastsituation am Limit betreiben, wenn er bei einem größer dimensionierten Modell im selben Lastbereich langsamer bis gar nicht arbeiten darf! 1-3% Effizienz sind auf dem Papier nicht besonders viel, das ist korrekt, aber einen Unterschied bei der Abwärme macht es dennoch aus. Für mich bedeutet es, dass ich selbst unter hoher Last den Lüfter vom Netzteil gar nicht bis sehr selten mitbekomme, wobei ein gerade „richtig“ dimensioniertes Netzteil mit der Lüfterkurve schon recht weit am Ende der Skala arbeitet. Wie gesagt, es ist meine persönliche Ansicht der Dinge, da ich gerne Luft nach Oben habe und nicht auf gerade „richtig“ dimensionierte Netzteile schwöre. Das genug Leute hier anders denken und mich nun deswegen sogar auslachen ist ja in Ordnung. Nehme ich gerne in Kauf. Lachen würde ich z.B. wenn man mir sagt ich spare Unmengen an Stromkosten wegen der höheren Effizienz.


----------



## Gobbel (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Anhand des 1000W Modells wurde dies getestet und mit den Type 4 Kabeln (samt Kondensatoren) lag der Ripple bei 17,5mV und ohne bei höchstens 25mV. Die Spezifikation sieht einen maximalen Ripple (Peak to Peak) von 120mV vor. Vergleiche dies mal mit den Reviews anderer Netzteile und du wirst sehen, dass deine Aussage nicht stimmt.



Ich habe leider natürlich nicht die Ausrüstung so etwas selber zu testen. Reviews vertraue ich nur begrenzt. Ich hätte zwar ein  gescheites OSZI, aber es  ist mir nicht möglich  eine so hohe Last ohne Rückspeisung von Ripple/Noise durch die Last selbst zu generieren.  

Der hier angegebene Link klärt das Ganze leider nicht und ist auch mal wieder als Hersteller-Propaganda einzusortieren. 
Denn dort sind nur gemessene Werte mit den Kondensatoren verlinkt. Der Wert ohne Kondensatoren fällt dann vom Himmel...

Die Werte von Techpowerup, kann ich akzeptieren. 17mV mit Kabel ist sicher OK, wird ohne Kabel aber deutlich höher liegen und ist dann eben auch nur noch Durchschnitt! 
Die Ripple mit Kabel drücken kann jeder.... Man kann sich auch einfach Kondensatoren selbst über die Stecker löten. Für mich ist das keine "gute" Lösung. 

Zur Messung von Johnnyguru. 
Eine Ripple Messung mit 25KSa/s bei 1KSamples bei 2ms?  
Da reicht ein Blick auf den Screenshot um zu sehen, dass diese einfach blanker Unsinn sind. 



> Diejenigen die sich über das Fehlen eines deutschen Portals aufregen,  sind in der Regel Personen mit Vornamen, der auf ein gewisses  Lebensalter schließen lässt. In dieser Altersgruppe habe ich dich  gedanklich bisher nicht eingeordnet.



Bei euch scheinen ja die Nerven blank zu liegen, dass ihr solche Sätze raus haut! 
Entweder dieser Absatz dient dazu Treshold eins auszuwischen (davon gehen wir nicht aus), oder aber er ist dann genau der Grund wieso eine deutsche Anleitung Pflicht ist.  
Genau diese jungen Leute sind die Kunden von morgen. Oder wollt ihr euch auf Kunden mit Master-Abschluss beschränken  Das wäre problematisch, denn das sind wenige... 

Um das Ganze mal spaßig umzudrehen machen wir daraus 
*"Corsair empfiehlt jungen Menschen  besser andere Netzteile mit deutscher Anleitung zu kaufen.
Corsair Netzteile sind eher was für die alternde gebildete Gesellschaft in Deutschland, die des englischen mächtig ist" * 

 für Treshold, du hast vollkommen Recht. 
Das Fehlen einer deutschen Anleitung ist ganz klar ein deutlicher Makel!


----------



## Bluebeard (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Gobbel schrieb:


> Ich habe leider natürlich nicht die Ausrüstung so etwas selber zu testen. Reviews vertraue ich nur begrenzt. Ich hätte zwar ein gescheites OSZI, aber es ist mir nicht möglich eine so hohe Last ohne Rückspeisung von Ripple/Noise durch die Last selbst zu generieren.
> 
> Der hier angegebene Link klärt das Ganze leider nicht und ist auch mal wieder als Hersteller-Propaganda einzusortieren.
> Denn dort sind nur gemessene Werte mit den Kondensatoren verlinkt. Der Wert ohne Kondensatoren fällt dann vom Himmel...
> ...



1. Wenn du Reviews nur begrenzt vertraust und alles was vom Hersteller kommt Propaganda ist, dann kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Denn jede meiner Aussagen ist dann eh für nicht als voll zu nehmen und ich lüge bis sich die Balken biegen.  

17mV ist sicher OK? Ist das nun ein Witz? Welcher Wert wäre in deinen Augen denn dann als gut bis sehr gut zu bezeichnen wenn die Spezifikation maximal 120mV vorsieht und das in diesem Thread oft genannte teurere Spitzen-Konkurrenznetzteil in seiner aktuellsten Ausführung 40mV Peak to Peak auf +12V hat? Sorry, aber irgendwas passt da doch nicht. Deine Vermutung der Ripple würde ohne Kondensator deutlich höher liegen ist eine Vermutung, die wir dir dann eh nie beweisen können, da alles was von Reviewern oder Herstellern kommt begrenzt bis gar nicht Vertrauenswürdig ist. Die weitere Frage ist, wird ein normaler User der ein Netzteil dieser Klasse verwendet jemals einen Unterschied zwischen 17mV und 40mV in irgendeiner Art und Weise spüren?

2. Lese doch bitte meinen und Thresholds Post nochmals durch. Gerne auch noch meine Antwort darauf. Ich befürchte da hast du komplett etwas missverstanden?! Weder wurde von deutschen Anleitungen gesprochen (diese gibt es selbstverständlich zu dem Netzteil) noch von jungen Menschen mit mangelnden Verständnis für die englische Sprache.


----------



## Gobbel (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



> 17mV ist sicher OK? Ist das nun ein Witz?



Nein das ist kein Witz. In der Preiskategorie in der das RMI spielt ist 17 mV OK, nichts Besonderes. 

Natürlich ist es weit unter den Specs und natürlich kann man darüber streiten, ob eine Ripple von 10 überhaupt Vorteile gegenüber einer Ripple von 100 bietet. Das ist aber nicht das Thema. Die Hersteller selbst haben Ripple als "Wettrennen" eingeführt, also müssen sie sich nun leider auch daran messen lassen. 

SuperFlower und Seasonic erreichen zum Teil an die 10 mV.     Das sind aktuell die Spitzenwerte! 17mV sind 70% mehr ! Und sie erreichen das auch OHNE Kondensatoren in den Kabeln. Wenn man die dazu packen würde wäre es wohl eher noch besser als schlechter. 



> Denn jede meiner Aussagen ist dann eh für nicht als voll zu nehmen



Falsch, sie  müssen einfach nur anhand von Fakten belegt werden und nicht einfach anhand vom Himmel fallender Zahlen, die jeder mit nur etwas Ahnung sofort als  Marketing-Blabla  identifizieren kann.


----------



## Corsair_Maverick (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Propaganda ist ein böses Wort aus einer dunklen Zeit Deutschlands, welche wir vielleicht nicht vergessen sollten, aber den Wortschatz daraus vielleicht nicht inflationär verwenden sollten.

Manche Bezeichnungen finde ich auch sehr undeutsch, jeden Morgen blinkt mich eine AIRBAG-Lampe an, hätte man nicht Luftsack nehmen können? Sorry ich konnt mir das echt nicht verkneifen.

Trauriger finde ich, das dieser Thread nun so derart vollgespammt wird, was in keinster Weise mehr mit dem Erfahrungsbericht zu tun hat.

Wieso nicht einen Thema eröffnen in unserem Supportbereich (wieder so ein böses englisches Wort) und uns alle Schlechtigkeiten rein zuschreiben.

Und nein bei mir liegen keine Nerven blank, meine Toleranzgrenze ist soweit oben, da bedarf es mehr um meine Nerven zum reißen zu bringen.

Und wegen dem deutschen RMA Formular - wie mein Kollege bereits sagte, wird daran gerade gearbeitet. Es ist nicht mal eben getan, das Frontend einzudeutschen - mag bei Wordpress und Joomla klappen, hier ist es auch wichtig, das die Verbindung zum Backend und zum ERP (wieder so ein fieses englisches Wort) stimmt. Letztere ist besonders wichtig.

So nun alle eine gute Nacht


----------



## Revoller (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> ... Ein Austausch eines defekten Produktes geschieht in der Regel innerhalb von 2-3 Werktagen vom Absende Zeitpunkt bis zum Erhalt des Austauschproduktes....



Das kenne ich noch anders von Corsair, auf den Austausch einer SSD hab ich vor einigen Jahren gute 3 Monate gewartet über Devil damals.
War dann auch mit ausschlaggebend von Corsair komplett zu meiden, keine Ahnung wie es heut bei euch ist aber meines Wissens sind eure Speicher ach anfälliger als Kingston Riegel was die kompatibilität angeht?

Eure Netzteile würden mich grundsätzlich schon interessieren aber wenn da eins in die RMA muss warte ich wieder 3 Monate? Aus dem Grund hab ich mir heut erstmal ein anderes Netzteil bestellt, kann mir schließlich nich eins mit auf Reserve hinlegen.


----------



## captain_drink (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Gobbel schrieb:


> Und sie erreichen das auch OHNE Kondensatoren in den Kabeln.



In den Leadex-Varianten sind Caps in den Kabeln.


----------



## Philipus II (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Nicht in allen.


----------



## poiu (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Philipus II schrieb:


> Nicht in allen.



wollte ich grade auch schreiben, ich kenne anscheinend nur die ohne O


ist nun auch über denn Teich geschwappt 

I found Stefan! - jonnyGURU Forums

Corsair jagt stefan?

PS da das vielleicht einige nicht wissen in Deutschland Jon Gerow der Eigentümer von Jonnyguru.com arbeitet für Corsair USA und haut nun nochmal auf Stefan?! das nenne ich doch mal gute PR für Corsair ihr solltet Holger Fischer einstellen * interner Gag*


----------



## Gobbel (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



captain_drink schrieb:


> In den Leadex-Varianten sind Caps in den Kabeln.



Wirklich? Ich hatte das mal bei EVGA gesehen, aber bei den Leadex? Nun ja wollen wir nicht so pingelig sein.
Das Leadex Gold wurde bei THG zuletzt mit 7 mV gemessen! Gerade noch mal nachgeschaut.
Ob das nun Caps in den Kabel hat oder nicht, es wird keiner bestreiten, dass das um Längen besser ist als das RMI.



poiu schrieb:


> ist nun auch über denn Teich geschwappt
> 
> I found Stefan! - jonnyGURU Forums
> 
> Corsair jagt stefan?



 Was geht denn da ab? Was hat das JonnyGuru Forum mit der Sache hier zu tun?


----------



## Philipus II (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

JonnyGuru ist Jon von Corsair.


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

...und dann wundern sich die Herrschaften von Corsair, warum man sie nicht mag...

So mit der Community bzw einzelnen Mitgliedern umzugehen, ist einfach mal unterste Schublade!


Wenn ich solch ein Verhalten zu meiner Zeit als 'Community Manager' bei einer bekannten Firma an den Tag gelegt hätte, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass ich den größten Einlauf meines Lebens bekommen hätte - und das wäre wohl nur der 'Best Case'...

Aber warum versucht Corsair nicht einfach die Dinge, die ich an deren Produkten ankreide, auszumerzen?!


----------



## poiu (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...und dann wundern sich die Herrschaften von Corsair, warum man sie nicht mag...
> 
> So mit der Community bzw einzelnen Mitgliedern umzugehen, ist einfach mal unterste Schublade!




 die haben dich alle Lieb  du macht anscheinend doch richtig * Finger in die Wunde Steck bei Corsair*

 man kann nur noch popcorn bereitstellen


QUOTE=Stefan Payne;8076240]

Aber warum versucht Corsair nicht einfach die Dinge, die ich an deren Produkten ankreide, auszumerzen?![/QUOTE]

muss man gar nicht als Hersteller, sondern dazu stehen viel Kritik kann man schlicht mit " Kostenersparnis begründen"


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Finde es sehr bemitleidenswert, dass dieser Thread nach wie vor für einen "Bandenkrieg" mißbraucht wird.
Was sich hier teilweise abspielt (und abspielte, *Zensur*),  ist einfach nur noch ein Armutszeugnis. Das gilt übrgens für beide Seiten!

Ich werde nun um einen Close bitten.
Für solche infantilen Streitigkeiten und Respektlosigkeiten möchte ich meine Mühen (ja, es hat tatsächlich Zeit in Anspruch genommen!) nicht hergeben.


----------



## Gobbel (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



Philipus II schrieb:


> JonnyGuru ist Jon von Corsair.



 Echt jetzt? Da das hier schon zwei sagen, gehe ich mal davon aus das stimmt. Unglaublich.

Ich fasse das mal eben zusammen: 

JonnyGuru arbeitet also für Corsair. 

Corsair  nutzt die "Resultate" aus den Test von JonnyGuru für sein Marketing, um  damit im Corsair Blog darzulegen wie toll die Ripple-Werte der  Netzteile sind und verlinkt das hier als Argument.

jeder mit  minimaler Kenntnis in Messtechnik erkennt sofort, dass diese Werte,  ich  will es mal freundlich ausdrücken, sehr fragwürdig sind. 

Ich  schreibe dazu was und dann jammert mich von Corsair einer voll, dass ich ja  sowieso keinen Tests traue und alles vom Hersteller als "Propaganda"  ansehe? 

Und das alles in einer Diskussion, in der es ja eigentlich nur um die Qualität eines Lesertests ging?

 

Ich bin einfach sprachlos!  

@DerKabelbinder

 Ich verstehe dich, aber im Ernst was hier seites Corsair abgeht, das finde ich einfach unfassbar.


----------



## Philipus II (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Jonny's new Corsair gig - jonnyGURU Forums


----------



## poiu (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*

Kabelbinder ja ich kann das auch nachvollziehen aber ohne dir gegenüber irgendwelche vorwürfe zu machen, weil du kannst nichts dafür.  Kritik war dar und nun ist das hier explodiert Krass :-O na ja so ist das Internet halt. 

@Gobbel
Ja das ist der PM/PR von Corsair, das ist eigentlich kein Geheimnis


PS



> Und das alles in einer Diskussion, in der es ja eigentlich nur um die Qualität eines Lesertests ging?



eigentlich echt banal und merkwürdig das Corsair da so heftig reagiert, weltweit sozusagen^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. März 2016)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] Corsair RM650i: Verheißungsvoller Allrounder im Rückblick*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich werde nun um einen Close bitten.
> Für solche infantilen Streitigkeiten und Respektlosigkeiten möchte ich meine Mühen (ja, es hat tatsächlich Zeit in Anspruch genommen!) nicht hergeben.



Schade, dass der Thread hier wie schon geschrieben wurde so "explodiert" ist - das war nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache. Da ich den Threadersteller auch durchaus verstehen kann wenn er sagt hier ist der falsche Ort für solche Streitereien bzw. sein Erfahrungsbericht soll nicht weiter Schauplatz solcher Streitereien sein entspreche ich seinem Wunsch der Threadschließung.


----------

